# List all methods to make money



## _MVP_ (Nov 28, 2022)

Arbitrage.
Affiliate.
Ad revenue.
Donations.
Panhandling


----------



## Deleted member 24055 (Nov 28, 2022)

Pushin P


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Nov 28, 2022)

g4p


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

refunding


----------



## _MVP_ (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> refunding


Whats that


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Whats that


ordering smth and then complaining to the company u didnt receive it, they refund u ur full amount


----------



## kamil (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> refunding


does this shit still work, like ftid? not DNA or eb


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

kamil said:


> does this shit still work, like ftid? not DNA or eb


ftid idk, LIT works, insider also works. DNA or EB also works if you know what ur doing


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

Born with it


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> Born with it


i feel bad for qataris, they arent born with money, they live in slums of qatar with their black arab women


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> ordering smth and then complaining to the company u didnt receive it, they refund u ur full amount


Jfl basically e-beg for couple dollars your kind can't have dignity they always beg


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> Jfl basically e-beg for couple dollars your kind can't have dignity they always beg


nerd, do you even know what that is. Refunding is a booming business which makes $10,000/day easily. u dont know shit about business.


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> nerd, do you even know what that is. Refunding is a booming business which makes $10,000/day easily. u dont know shit about business.


Yeah you definitely get 10k/day using your 50 dollars Huawei phone in Pakistan lol


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> Yeah you definitely get 10k/day using your 50 dollars Huawei phone in Pakistan lol








this is the bi-yearly earning of ur father. while refunders earn it in 2 months


----------



## kamil (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> ftid idk, LIT works, insider also works. DNA or EB also works if you know what ur doing


yeah dna/eb will always work, just lower profit margins


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

kamil said:


> yeah dna/eb will always work, just lower profit margins


yea eb/dna will never die but lower margins, its cool for personal refunding


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> View attachment 1972363
> 
> this is the bi-yearly earning of ur father. while refunders earn it in 2 months


We can see the final balance 5k thats peanuts for my little brother and you get it with e-begging lol


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> We can see the final balance 5k thats peanuts for my little brother and you get it with e-begging lol


thats final balance i keep for paying my workers their wages. I took out the rest lol. I am not a mad man to keep $200k in Btc or crypto.


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> thats final balance i keep for paying my workers their wages. I took out the rest lol. I am not a mad man to keep $200k in Btc or crypto.


Yeah sure there's banks in Afghanistan or Pakistan gives you 200k thats more than Afghanistan budget 😂


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> Yeah sure there's banks in Afghanistan or Pakistan gives you 200k thats more than Afghanistan budget 😂


keep coping bro, if your father wanna work for me, i can give him job


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> keep coping bro, if your father wanna work for me, i can give him job


money reflect your life style you live in Pakistan using shitty huawei and dress like you live in refugees camp we can tell you live in poverty meanwhile me living in richest nation on earth where i get money without e-begging online like indians scammers i only truly feel sorry for you, i dont need to cope 😅


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

lasnt said:


> money reflect your life style you live in Pakistan using shitty huawei and dress like you live in refugees camp we can tell you live in poverty meanwhile me living in richest nation on earth where i get money without e-begging online like indians scammers i only truly feel sorry for you, i dont need to cope 😅


yea man, ur right, i use $50 huawei but still make more money than ur dad does in his lifetime.


----------



## lasnt (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> yea man, ur right, i use $50 huawei but still make more money than ur dad does in his lifetime.


Keep telling yourself fairly tails if that makes you feel better and don't talk to me again i feel embarrassed seriously arguing with afghani/paki


----------



## nevermind2 (Nov 28, 2022)

tatoo lockbit logo


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> ordering smth and then complaining to the company u didnt receive it, they refund u ur full amount


Prob only works in third world countries

They email you a pic of your item outside your door


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 28, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Prob only works in third world countries
> 
> They email you a pic of your item outside your door


amazon, microsoft and all major stores works


----------



## R@m@ (Nov 28, 2022)

escobar international


----------



## _MVP_ (Nov 28, 2022)

Malicious refunding is illegal and probably doesnt work


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 28, 2022)

Who has that clip with a woman advising her son how to make money: be born rich, work hard or suck dick, something like that...


----------



## helpmegod (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> amazon, microsoft and all major stores works
> View attachment 1972415
> View attachment 1972417
> View attachment 1972419


Didn't they lock up some organised gang that was doing the same thing you're doing?


----------



## anactualdude (Nov 28, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Arbitrage.
> Affiliate.
> Ad revenue.
> Donations.
> Panhandling


Unsexy businesses like roofing, waste removal, chemical processing, oil refining.


----------



## Crusile (Nov 28, 2022)

ffs 3rd world indian scammers calling it a "business". Its ethically worse than irl crime, shoplifting, armed robbery etc


----------



## Crusile (Nov 28, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> ordering smth and then complaining to the company u didnt receive it, they refund u ur full amount


develop cancer


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 29, 2022)

helpmegod said:


> Didn't they lock up some organised gang that was doing the same thing you're doing?


they locked up bunch of them to the point nulled.to received affidavit notice so they had to crack down on it. 


Crusile said:


> ffs 3rd world indian scammers calling it a "business". Its ethically worse than irl crime, shoplifting, armed robbery etc


indians cant do smth like this. Refunding requires big brain. You need to have insiders in UPS and other couriers, you need to know LIT,FTID etc and majority of refunders r french and germans. Not indians.


----------



## seth (Nov 29, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> ordering smth and then complaining to the company u didnt receive it, they refund u ur full amount


whats the most expensive thing you refunded


----------



## lasthope (Nov 29, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> they locked up bunch of them to the point nulled.to received affidavit notice so they had to crack down on it.
> 
> indians cant do smth like this. Refunding requires big brain. You need to have insiders in UPS and other couriers, you need to know LIT,FTID etc and majority of refunders r french and germans. Not indians.


How to get these connections


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 29, 2022)

seth said:


> whats the most expensive thing you refunded


patek phillipe watch, $65,000
i might still have pics lol


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 29, 2022)

lasthope said:


> How to get these connections


u make them along the way tbh


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Nov 29, 2022)

Crusile said:


> ffs 3rd world indian scammers calling it a "business". Its ethically worse than irl crime, shoplifting, armed robbery etc


how so? enlighten me


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Nov 29, 2022)

Get a job


----------



## seth (Nov 29, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Get a job


doesnt work for thirdworldcels


----------



## seth (Nov 30, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> patek phillipe watch, $65,000
> i might still have pics lol


i will try this with something cheap i hope it works


----------



## lasthope (Nov 30, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> u make them along the way tbh


arent you afraid to get caught and be forced to pay back? 
i mean its not a business its scamming


----------



## ascendedd (Nov 30, 2022)

lasthope said:


> arent you afraid to get caught and be forced to pay back?
> i mean its not a business its scamming


they probs dont give a shit, its literally a mere potion of what they are making tbh


----------



## lasthope (Nov 30, 2022)

ascendedd said:


> they probs dont give a shit, its literally a mere potion of what they are making tbh


any guide for that?


----------



## Hiraeth (Nov 30, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Arbitrage.
> Affiliate.
> Ad revenue.
> Donations.
> Panhandling


There’s literally millions lmfao


----------



## irrumator praetor (Nov 30, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Arbitrage.
> Affiliate.
> Ad revenue.
> Donations.
> Panhandling


Eh? You sure these markets are growing?


----------



## undeleted member (Dec 1, 2022)

_MVP_ said:


> Arbitrage.
> Affiliate.
> Ad revenue.
> Donations.
> Panhandling


fcking ur sister, she pays good money


----------



## _MVP_ (Dec 1, 2022)

undeleted member said:


> fcking ur sister, she pays good money


I thought she rather gets paid the prositue


----------



## AlphaLooksmaxxer666 (Dec 6, 2022)

Reselling
Gambling
Freeloading


----------

